# Baumwurzel-als Deko.



## owl-andre (6. Apr. 2007)

Hallo-kann ich jede Baumwurzel als Deko für die Flach/Uferzone nehmen?Oder muss man da die Holzsorten trennen?


----------



## Kalle (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Baumwurzel-als Deko.*

Hi,

nehmen kannst du sie alle.

Nur geben die Wurzeln eben Stoffe ans Wasser ab. Wassertrübung kann die Folge sein.

Aber dafür brauchst ne sehr sehr große Wurzel.  

Mit der Zeit fangen sie bestimmt das faulen an, aber das ist ja normal.


----------



## Haitu (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Baumwurzel-als Deko.*

Hallo,

schau mal in die Gewässer in deiner Nähe. Dort finden sich häufig Baumteile die schon Jahre im Wasser liegen. In der Regel ist dort schon alles (der größte Teil) was faulen kann weg.
Mit solchen Stücken habe ich früher ohne Nachteile meine Aquarien ausgestattet.


----------



## jochen (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Baumwurzel-als Deko.*

Hallo Andre,

Dieses Thema wird dir sicher weiterhelfen...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1824

Bei unseren Teich ist es eine Kirschbaumwurzel geworden, bisher habe ich noch keine negativen Einflüsse bemerken können.

Vor dem Einsetzen die Wurzel kräftig _kärchern_, damit so wenig wie möglich Nährstoffe (Algenfutter) in den Teich gelangen.


----------



## owl-andre (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Baumwurzel-als Deko.*

Danke für die Info-damit kann ich ja schon was anfangen und mit der Suche beginnen


----------

